# Seleccion Robusto Group Purchase



## dayplanner

I am closing out the Seleccion Robusto Group Purchase tonight so if anyone else wants in please PM me prior to 12:00 PM PST.

Here is the list of players and quantities, so if you see your name or a quantity that is different than what you want please let me know:

*1 BOX*

nero

Habana Mike

Jankr

Sirwood

drc

JFizzle

*2 BOXES*

cigartexan

Jimmy

DaveC

edisonbird

cashcow

*MAYBE*

Treyjo43- maybe 1 Box

Robmcd- maybe 1 Box

I will begin sending out PM's tomorrow to everyone listed above with my address to send their payment to. I will place the order Janurary 15 or as soon as all payments are recieved. I'll keep everyone posted of the progress. Thanks.


----------



## DaveC

did u recieve my earlier pm?


----------



## robmcd

i'm in for a box... i only have 1.2 boxes left. i love the hoyos and can't wait to get my lips around another one.


----------



## dayplanner

*Revised List*

*1 BOX*

nero

Habana Mike

Jankr

Sirwood

drc

Robmcd

*2 BOXES*

JFizzle

cigartexan

Jimmy

edisonbird

cashcow


----------



## IHT

i've never partaken in one of these. could you explain?


----------



## dayplanner

*Checking In...*

Just thought I would check in...

I've been burried in about a foot of snow and ice for the past week+ and havent gotten any mail for the last 5 days. I'm waiting for the roads to clear up to Portland where our mail comes from and hopefully it should warm up enough by the end of the weekend according to the forecast.

I'll start PM'ing everyone when the mail starts coming again and your payments arrive. Check in later...

-nero


----------



## Habana Mike

*Re: Checking In...*



nero said:


> *Just thought I would check in...
> 
> I've been burried in about a foot of snow and ice for the past week+ and havent gotten any mail for the last 5 days. I'm waiting for the roads to clear up to Portland where our mail comes from and hopefully it should warm up enough by the end of the weekend according to the forecast.
> 
> -nero *


I wondered what was going on out your way. UPS hasn't moved out there since Tuesday - must have been a helluva storm!

Are you doing OK?


----------



## dayplanner

Yeah... havent had a stick all week. I tried to have one while shoveling snow but its been about -10 to 5 degrees out (then add wind chill) and my lungs hurt so god damn bad I couldnt bear it and had to put it out.

The snow has finally stopped, although sleet has started now... quite a mess!! We havent had snow (at all) for the past 15 years so noone here has any snow shovels, ice melt, etc and nobody can bring anything in because the roads are all closed. The city/county cant keep up on roads because nobody has plows... everyone's just shut down... except for me


----------



## BigSkyCub

The weather is improving in Portland, Nero...although the winds are still blowing pretty hard. The city did such a good job of plowing the street I can't get my truck out of the driveway. After I've shovelled myself out, I'm going to reward myself with a Cohiba Robusto!


----------



## dayplanner

*Payments*

The mail has finally freed up and I've gotten payments from the following people:

Habana Mike, Jankr, Sirwood, drc, Jimmy and edisonbird

This leaves only:

cigartexan, cashcow, JFizzle and Robmcd

With all of the weather problems we've had up here and the mail behind a week I will go ahead and wait to place the order as everyones payments I've been told are in the mail. Any questions, feel free to email me using the address I previously gave.

-nero


----------



## robmcd

i sent mine out tues i think ... you should have it soon


----------



## Habana Mike

Glad to hear you finally got dug out! Man, must have been some storm!


----------



## cigartexan

Sorry Nero for the delay. Check will fly tomorrow


----------



## JFizzle

Im sorry as well Nero, my check will go out tomorrow as well.


----------



## dayplanner

Robmcd I recieved your payment today... only a couple left


----------



## Habana Mike

Hey Bill - any updates?


----------



## dayplanner

*Updates*

Jack, recieved your payment... and thank you, you didn't have to add that in the package.

Still waiting on 2... I will PM today and check to see what has happened. The order WILL be placed Sunday night so if you 2 want in get a move on.

And for everyones patience (especially Mike) I am including something in with your packages.

Look for tracking numbers Monday morning.

-nero


----------



## Jankjr

Any updates, Bill?


----------



## sirwinston

I missed this one, but I'd take an extra if someone drops out. Thanks.


----------



## dayplanner

*update*

sorry for the lack of updates lately. i just got back from a rush trip to detroit yesterday and have been working on putting a deal together with fomoco that should now be resolved. i left everything for wal to go ahead with the order before i left but apparently did not get taken care of. i resent him everything just now and will call after i am done here to get it done as everyone (myself included) has grown impatient. any questions or concerns you can call or contact me with the info i previously gave you.

-bill


----------



## robmcd




----------



## Jankjr

Exactly!


----------



## dayplanner




----------



## cigartexan




----------



## jimmy

i noticed that my check recently cleared. i would hope that would be a good sign.
jimmy


----------



## cashcow

My check has apparently not been presented yet. Did you receive it?
Gordon


----------



## dayplanner

So what the heck is up with this, a little info would be nice.


----------



## Habana Mike

I just put a call in to Bill at work to find out what's up. Hopefully he'll get back to us on this real soon.


----------



## dayplanner

*update*

Mike just got back into the office and got your message...

I have put in more calls to XXX than I can count and have sent 10+ emails... he doesn't answer either.

I understand you guys are getting a little impatient with my lack of updates and the delays. I apologize as I have been tied up much more than I expected going into this back in Jan. and I am becoming impatient as well...

Trust me, I don't like the idea of having this much of your guys money as I'm sure you dont like it. With this said, I give each and every one of you the option now... If you want your money back and out... its ok, I completely understand. If not, I am waiting until the 15th then canceling everything... the GB and all I have ordered personally with the GB and moving on to another dealer.

PM me...

Thank you.

-Bill


----------



## jimmy

any news on this   

jimmy


----------



## DaveC

crazy that this is still going on


----------



## dayplanner

*update*

Found the source of my problems with contacting Wal as my calling card would only ring when dialing internationally. I bought a new one and the call went right through.

Now, the problems...

1) The US dollar has dropped vs. the Australian and XXX's prices have gone up from $75 to $90.

2) The Selecion Robustos that were ordered by XXX have been on backorder since I origionally spoke to him about this.

So, there are 2 possibilities.

1) As I said previously if you want out let me know and your check will fly tomorrow.

2)XXX has plenty of the Pyramid Robusto cases which I can get for $100. If you let me know by 4 pm March 19th I will order these for you in place of the Robusto case. If you want Pyramids send the extra $25. I'll pay for them when I place the order but hold the case until I recieve it. Those who do not contact me will have thier money returned.

LMK

-Bill


----------



## sirwood

I'm out - money back please

pm sent


----------



## drc

Yeah, I'm out, too. PM will be sent soon.


----------



## dayplanner

I'm out too. Pm sent


----------



## dayplanner

Thank you everyone for your patience.... Your $$ will be sent out today. Please verify your shipping address if you haven't already done so.

Mike, the order was placed on Sat. and set to ship today. A Cuaba Solomones is in there as well. I will pm the tracking when I recieve it.

-bm


----------



## robmcd

i hate to beat a dead horse, but has anyone heard from nero or gotten their money back. this is really getting annoying.


----------



## sirwood

nothing - no news or refunded cash
this has been a disappointing failed group purchase


----------



## DaveC

it makes sense that when someone starts posting asking about sources and authenticity, then in less then one month organizes a group buy that something isn't cricket. I was not involved in the GB, initially i was interested but i saw after a few pm's that this was not happenin.

nobody got their money back?


----------



## Enyafan

he wouldn't be from lake oswego oregon or near there would he? what city/address was the money sent to? just testing a theory.


----------



## Habana Mike

Enyafan said:


> *he wouldn't be from lake oswego oregon or near there would he? what city/address was the money sent to? just testing a theory. *


Bill's in Hermiston, OR - about 195 miles east of Lake Oswego.


----------



## Enyafan

ok guess my theory is wrong. thanks mike.


----------



## jimmy

nothing here either  

jimmy


----------



## drc

Nothing here. I stuck up for this guy when things got weird with his Secret Santa stuff. I keep hoping there's an explanation that doesn't involve the words "weasel" or "screwed".


----------



## coppertop

WOW now this really sucks for you guys. I have read all the posts and looked at the dates. Has anyone PMed the Mod??? I'm sure one of you has. I was also interested in trying this. Good luck guys, really. I'm sorry this didn't work out well for you all. 


u


----------



## dayplanner

Nothing here either, bend over and grab your ankles. :c


----------



## Veek

Hemlock? Hhhmmmm, that seems apropriate.


----------



## dayplanner

Rob, You as well as everyone else invloved with the group purchase recieved both my name, personal phone number, and address... its nothing new to those involved! To post it for anyone and everyone who is not involved I feel is out of line. Additionally, if you call the threats you left on my answering machine a message, you are sadly mistaken. 

In addition, the errors with this group purchase were not my fault entirely (although I have taken credit for more than my share up until now) and have until now left your errors out of this discussion. If you want, lets talk about the majority of the people involved who signed up for the group buy. You all agreed to the initial terms who then delayed in sending payment. Payments arrived well after the Jan 15 date I told Wal we were going to place the order. When I did get ahold of him (my fault in part) the boxes had all sold and the replacements were on backorder. And now, everyone who was late are bitching that they got screwed.

Rob> Go **** yourself... Checks were sent when I got home on Tuesday. If you wanted it sooner you should have asked sooner. Many times throughout this I've asked the question. Jankjr took it up and you dont see him bitching do you??

DRC> Ask Mike about the SS... It was made up at the expense of my wallet and humidor.

As I said... I dont have time to look 8 times a day on CS to pasify each and everyone of you. I travel in my work and have tried to accomodate each and everyone to the best of my abilities by balancing the 2. I left my personal home #, my e-mail address, and my home address as contact information for those of you involved with the GB to be able to contact me if needed. The only one who has contacted me, except Rob, using my info was Mike... and I got to him the same day. Noboday else!! And, when I come on here after hearing Rob's message this is what I get?? As I said originally, if you have a problem contact me with that info. I dont get your PM's and I dont read the posts because I don't have time to come here like I used to.


----------



## dayplanner

*Confirm Addresses*

Cigartexan, Drc, and JFizzle you have not confirmed your shipping addresses yet. Please do so.

Also, JFizzle please check with your bank and see if you check for this cleared or not. We talked about it earler but I still cannot find record of it my my list or in my deposit record. Hopefully an error on my end.

Also, Cashcow.... your payment was never sent so you of course are excluded from all of this.


----------



## Pablo

Hey all...just a quick note to try and avoid using sources names in teh public forums.


----------



## cigartexan

*Re: Confirm Addresses*



nero said:


> *Cigartexan, Drc, and JFizzle you have not confirmed your shipping addresses yet. Please do so. *


Uhh, my address is on my check, thank you!


----------



## dayplanner

Robmcd> Uncalled for and inappropriate... I apologize. I was venting at a bunch of unread posts, your message and alot of accusations in this thread.


----------



## jimmy

> Also, JFizzle please check with your bank and see if you check for this cleared or not. We talked about it earler but I still cannot find record of it my my list or in my deposit record.


he's out of town for a while from what i understand. but i wouldnt doubt you not getting a check from him. he has a memory problem i think when it comes to money. it's always "i'll get it tomorrow", but that day never comes for him.


----------



## robmcd

_Checks were sent when I got home on Tuesday_

i presume this was tues april 6 ... so it's been a week- anybody get their money back yet? i haven't received anything.


----------



## jimmy

nothing here yet either.
jimmy


----------



## robmcd

that's the 2nd "the check's in the mail" message he posted.

here is a link to what i know so far about nero: *(link removed) Please use PM to send personal information to others.*

let me know if you find any more info and i'll update the page.


----------



## robmcd

more info added - check the link ... we basically have all the necessary info on bill myers aka nero ... home phone and address- and work phone and address. it looks like he's part of a family owned business... with a brother or father as the president. there is a toll free number for his work.



robmcd said:


> that's the 2nd "the check's in the mail" message he posted.
> 
> here is a link to what i know so far about nero: _*(link removed, please use PM to send personal information to others.)*_
> 
> let me know if you find any more info and i'll update the page.


----------



## dayplanner

robmcd said:


> more info added - check the link ... we basically have all the necessary info on bill myers aka nero ... home phone and address- and work phone and address. it looks like he's part of a family owned business... with a brother or father as the president. there is a toll free number for his work.


The link needs removed. If I recieve 1 message or telephone call at work the checks will be cancelled at my bank. Rob, everyone has my personal contact info and posting it in public is uncalled for. The second address and # is incorrect anyhow as it is my grandfathers. My family does not need to be involved, my work does not need to be involved. Checks were sent as I said and calls from you at my work and posting this do not help.


----------



## dayplanner

nero said:


> The link needs removed. If I recieve 1 message or telephone call at work the checks will be cancelled at my bank. Rob, everyone has my personal contact info and posting it in public is uncalled for. The second address and # is incorrect anyhow as it is my grandfathers. My family does not need to be involved, my work does not need to be involved. Checks were sent as I said and calls from you at my work and posting this do not help.


Additionally, if you want it sooner than the mail system gets it to you send your paypal acct# and I will cancel the checks.


----------



## robmcd

you brought this on yourself. we all let this go for months. you said the money was in the mail at least two times now. it's simple- send everyone their money back NOW and this will be over.


----------



## dayplanner

robmcd said:


> you brought this on yourself. we all let this go for months. you said the money was in the mail at least two times now. it's simple- send everyone their money back NOW and this will be over.


you want it now give me your paypal... otherwise quit ****ing harrasing my grandparents, flooding my work email and calling and wait for your check.


----------



## robmcd

*Re: update*



nero said:


> Found the source of my problems with contacting Wal as my calling card would only ring when dialing internationally. I bought a new one and the call went right through.
> 
> Now, the problems...
> 
> 1) The US dollar has dropped vs. the Australian and XXX's prices have gone up from $75 to $90.
> 
> 2) The Selecion Robustos that were ordered by XXX have been on backorder since I origionally spoke to him about this.
> 
> So, there are 2 possibilities.
> 
> 1) As I said previously if you want out let me know and your check will fly tomorrow.
> 
> 2)XXX has plenty of the Pyramid Robusto cases which I can get for $100. If you let me know by 4 pm March 19th I will order these for you in place of the Robusto case. If you want Pyramids send the extra $25. I'll pay for them when I place the order but hold the case until I recieve it. Those who do not contact me will have thier money returned.
> 
> LMK
> 
> -Bill


this message was posted on march 3rd!!!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: update*



robmcd said:


> this message was posted on march 3rd!!!


As I have said through 5 emails a pm and posts in the last 15 mins. send me a paypal email account and you will have your money in 30 seconds and I will cancel the check sent. Otherwise leave it alone and wait for the mail. LMK


----------



## robmcd

*Re: update*

yeah- you're the victim here bill ... i'll wait for the check- maybe the 3rd "the check's in the mail" will do the trick.

and for all you other lowlifes who sent bill money and made him feel bad for not returning it, please post here when you get your money back so we can be certain this thing is completely resolved.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: update*



robmcd said:


> yeah- you're the victim here bill ... i'll wait for the check- maybe the 3rd "the check's in the mail" will do the trick.
> 
> and for all you other lowlifes who sent bill money and made him feel bad for not returning it, please post here when you get your money back so we can be certain this thing is completely resolved.


I did not and do not imply that at all.. I ****ed the buy up and take most responsibility for it as Ive said before, but some late people also contributed to the delays in getting in touch with XXX on time so it was not entirely my fault. Read the earlier posts and over 1/2 said they would get it on time... then, oh yeah... its on the way. After some delays MOST were finally recieved...

As far as returning payments, yeah Ive been slow I know. Ive been busy as shit with work and home and trying to adjust to new meds so my life seems a little hectic and I dont always get what I want done as fast as it should.... but it still gets done (all excuses i know but maybe it will give a little insight).

With everyone's patience during the GB I did not know it was "that urgent" to return... with everyones response at the end to cut loses I was looking around trying to find another source and just lost track of time. sounds shitty looking back now and I should have known better.

aditionally, I have a few people who havent still gotten back with addresses to ship the check to (a pm will follow this message) and Jimmy as I said I have NO record of a personal check being recieved by you and would appreciate you looking at your records and providing me with at least a check number/date/etc and see if it cleared your bank and when. You can contact me after you get it.

everyone, again I am sorry... apparently way over my head on this one, but i was not and am not trying to screw anyone... I was just trying to thank and repay a great group of guys for providing me with CS and allowing me to become part of something. I smoke alone and really dont have anyone to learn from or talk to about sticks, so it was a nice place. thanks.

-bill


----------



## DaveC

i have to interject there, since this post is tanking hard.

its obvious Nero wet the bed on this one, and should have never "organized" this GB. it's also obvious that he's been very late on payment and agitated that people want their money back.

*TOO F'IN BAD NERO, u did this to yourself now clean up your mess.*

i backed out because i knew something would happen in the beginning, i feel terrible for all you BOTL's here, i just pray Nero makes good or at least gives u all money back


----------



## dayplanner

Sorry Jimmy, your was recieved....I was referring to JFizzle.

JFizzle, as I said... I have NO record of recieving payment, please check with your bacnk and provide me with check #/date/cleared, etc.

Cashcow, I never recieved payment and have no record of such from you either. If you did, check with your bank because it never arrived here.

Just so we can be clear, if you 2 sent payment get me records as Ive asked before. If not, LMK so I can cross you off the list.


----------



## dayplanner

DaveC said:


> i have to interject there, since this post is tanking hard.
> 
> its obvious Nero wet the bed on this one, and should have never "organized" this GB. it's also obvious that he's been very late on payment and agitated that people want their money back.
> 
> *TOO F'IN BAD NERO, u did this to yourself now clean up your mess.*
> 
> i backed out because i knew something would happen in the beginning, i feel terrible for all you BOTL's here, i just pray Nero makes good or at least gives u all money back


If you backed out why are you here running your mouth?? You were not involved and this does not concern you... correct??


----------



## CigarTom

Hey! Is it too late to get in on this group buy?


----------



## robmcd

this is nice little essay about crime and punishment texas style... i tend to agree with the ideas. anyway- pds has removed the link i put up so PM me if you need information about the whereabouts of bill aka nero (google will give you the phone number, which is how i got it in the first place). i will stop giving out the info and i will stop pressing mr myers as soon as everyone has received a refund. bottom line bill- don't steal money from a jew! 

*Public humiliation is legitimate punishment*
By Jennifer Lozano

Long gone are the days of public stonings, hangings or heads rolling after the fateful drop of the guillotine. However, State District Judge Henry Poe is promoting his own form of publicly shameful punishment for those who choose to deviate from the laws that govern our social existence. Only Poe's punishment is more reminiscent of Nathaniel Hawthorne's shameful Scarlet Letter, in which his infamous adulterous character was forced to wear an A on her breast for the remainder of her life. According to the Houston Chronicle, as part of Poe's probation terms, he often makes probationers march a specific number of times a year wearing signs that tell the public what he or she was convicted of.

As a result of legislation that Poe helped write, he has sentenced several hundred probationers to sign carrying. Although many find the practice futile and harsh, the judge has retrieved an important element from our social punishment history that has been abandoned, and he has implemented it successfully in modern society while still maintaining a keen modern perspective on the prisoner's right to be free from cruel and unusual punishment.

The principle behind sign carrying is relatively simple. Most people do not enjoy being publicly humiliated; therefore, a criminal will feel the public scorn for the act that he or she committed. Ideally, they will more fully accept responsibility and will feel remorse. In addition, public citizens who view the fate of the fallen man may be deterred from committing the same crime.

Also, according to the Chronicle, another reason society has turned to public shame is because of its frustration with the ineffectiveness of prisons to punish and rehabilitate. It is easy for the public to believe criminals are receiving short sentences in prisons fully equipped with televisions, weight rooms and the opportunity to refine their criminal behavior skills. The astounding number of repeat offenders who do not seem the slightest bit effected by the threat of returning to prison solidifies Americans' lack of faith in the prison system. Therefore, even though studies do not show that public shame better rehabilitates or punishes criminals than prison, it allows society to have the much-needed satisfaction in visually knowing they have adequately punished criminals. Society wants its moral attitude toward crime expressed and public shame does that, Dan Kahan, a Yale University law professor, told the Chronicle.

It cannot be expected that all criminals will have a more adequate punishment and rehabilitation as a result of Poe's shame punishment. To assume this would imply that every criminal has the same acute human emotions of guilt and humiliation as the rest of the population and, if this were the case, there would be a significantly lower number of crimes. However, it is very plausible that for some probationers, the public display of humiliation will help them take responsibility for their actions and think twice about committing a crime again. For example, the Chronicle depicts the story of Michael Hubacek, a 23 year-old who pleaded no contest to intoxicated manslaughter charges and now claims the sign carrying has helped him atone for his mistakes and help others avoid similar ones. If shame punishment has this effect on even a few individuals, it will benefit our society.

Although public shame punishment may seem digressive and cruel, it must be remembered that when an individual commits an act of criminal behavior, they are not respecting their community and therefore should expect to receive a sub-par level of respect from their community. Whether as a means of deterrence, punishment or atonement, judges should not be dissuaded to implement this practice in their probation terms and should encourage others to do the same.


----------



## dayplanner

As I stated, if you want your money now... give me a Paypal address. That goes for all of you involved. Additionally robmcd, if you continue to push this and I recieve another call at my place of business or if my grandparents recieve a call from you (yes, that is their number and address you are giving out) or if my boss gets another email or call I will cancel payments for anyone who does such. Jepordizing my job and relationships goes way beyond your $75. This is a personal matter between me and the members of this GB. Leave it be and it will be resolved. If you want it resolved NOW, reffer to line 1...

Those involved, if you want to contact me, call my home number given to everyone in the GB or use my personal email address given as well. If you have lost them, PM me and I will provide them.... to date no one has done so or requested to do so.


----------



## ucmba

On a related note, there is a trusted vendor who has both the Robustos and Pyramides Seleccion boxes (5 sticks/per) in stock for prices, delivered at or less than this aborted GB was shooting for. PM me for source.

-Ron


----------



## jimmy

nero said:


> Additionally, if you want it sooner than the mail system gets it to you send your paypal acct# and I will cancel the checks.


not to mention, if you really wanted to do this paypal uses your email address, not any account numbers.


----------



## dayplanner

Still waiting for my check in Florida Nero, you have my address, I sent it to you twice. :sb


----------



## Pablo

robmcd said:


> anyway- pds has removed the link i put up so PM me if you need information about the whereabouts of bill aka nero


I was not a part of this GB, nor am I Judge or Jury. I have no problem with Nero's contact information being shared between the people affected by this. I may be wrong, but my gut tells me there is no reason we need to share his personal information with everyone on the board.

For whatever it's worth, Nero has PM'd me asking that once this is resolved he be deleted from the board, and have all his posts deleted as well. I'll have no problem deleting him as a user, but his posts remain. If you read the rules and regulations when you sign up, (I know, I know, nobody reads these!) all posts become the property of the board. I think what has happened here needs to remain as evidence of what happened.

Maybe FOX will do a new special..."When Group Buys go bad!"


----------



## robmcd

Nero- you have everyone's email address. Go ahead and use paypal- the sooner this is over with the better.

*
Send Money allows you to pay anyone with an email address.

Common uses for Send Money: 
Pay back the people you stole money from.

Just enter the recipient's email address and the amount you wish to send. You can pay with a credit card or checking account.

The recipient gets an email that says "You've Got Cash!" Recipients can then collect their money by clicking a link in the email that takes them to https://www.paypal.com.
*


----------



## robmcd

pds said:


> I was not a part of this GB, nor am I Judge or Jury. I have no problem with Nero's contact information being shared between the people affected by this. I may be wrong, but my gut tells me there is no reason we need to share his personal information with everyone on the board.
> 
> For whatever it's worth, Nero has PM'd me asking that once this is resolved he be deleted from the board, and have all his posts deleted as well. I'll have no problem deleting him as a user, but his posts remain. If you read the rules and regulations when you sign up, (I know, I know, nobody reads these!) all posts become the property of the board. I think what has happened here needs to remain as evidence of what happened.
> 
> Maybe FOX will do a new special..."When Group Buys go bad!"


paul - this is your call of course, but i (obviously) think it's important to know the criminal's true identity... otherwise xxxxxxxxx will show up on another board with some other user name and scam a bunch of other people out of ~$1000.

nero - Re: "Jepordizing my job and relationships goes way beyond your $75." do the arithmetic: 5*$75 + 5*$150 = $1125. that's how much money you owe people. i hope you're not the accountant at EPHA hose protection and maintenance products. your martha stewart defense - but it's not that much money - doesn't hold water with me.


----------



## Pablo

robmcd, I understand how pissed off all you guys are, and I can't say I blame you. I don't think anyone involved in this will have a difficult time finding nero's contact information by what is contained in the post. I just don't think every gnon-registered guest who visits Club Stogie needs to see it as well.

Hope you guys are made whole on this. I actually wondered if anyone would ever gain a negative reputationd on CS...only took us a few days to find out!


----------



## IHT

pds said:


> I actually wondered if anyone would ever gain a negative reputationd on CS...only took us a few days to find out!


A - i thought my "cigarma" would never get off 10... but now, at least, i know i'm not the lowest man on the totem pole.

B - also glad i missed out on this. the ONLY reason i didn't get in when there was still time is cuz the cost was too high when you can get the same box o' 5 for cheaper many other places on the net.

hope you ALL get this resolved, nero and the guys who are out some $$$.


----------



## dayplanner

ROBMCD> I didn't think you would like the world to see your personal address so its XXXXX out as well as the last 5 digits of the trans id #. Check your email.

Subject: GB Refund

Note: See email..

Payment Sent (ID #8UF83099FA86XXXXX)

Transactions: Apr. 15, 2004

Payment To: [email protected] (The recipient of this payment is Unregistered)

Unclaimed: -$75.00 USD

Transfer From Bank Account Completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Apr. 15, 2004
Time: 08:51:57 PDT
Status: Unclaimed

Total Amount: $75.00 USD
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pablo

Can't get much more detailed than that!


----------



## robmcd

ok- got my refund from nero. only 9 more refunds to go. anybody else get their money back?


----------



## dayplanner

robmcd said:


> ok- got my refund from nero. only 9 more refunds to go. anybody else get their money back?


Apparently only the single jew of the group is willing to do what you have done to this point....

>Jankjr recieved payment

>Cashcow never sent payment

>JFizzle has yet to provide me with requested info to verify payment being sent as no record exists on my end

>Mike's SR case is on the way with mine

>Everyone elses is in the mail... post when recieved, if you dont see it within the next week then contact me and a Paypal payment will be sent.

As for you rob, being the jew you are, dont try and cash the check when it arrives cause a stop payment has been placed.


----------



## dayplanner

Jack> I sent an extra $25 with your refund to cover the stick you sent for being late with your payment. If its not enough let me know.


----------



## Pablo

Does this have to get racial?


----------



## dayplanner

pds said:


> Does this have to get racial?


To quote Robmcd> "bottom line bill- don't steal money from a jew!"


----------



## poker

sad state of affairs


----------



## cigartexan

As far as the Seleccion Robuto Packs go, I contacted everyone in this GB and offered them packs for a good price, some took me up and all seem happy. Packs are in transit to me, so I will get with each one of you for payment and shipping details. I'm glad I could help out. 

As for Nero's payment, I have yet to see anything in the mail. Hopefully by the weeks end this matter will be resolved. 

I know by end of next week everyone in this buy who wanted a pack should have one on their doorstep.  Well, with the exception of a few


----------



## ucmba

WAY TO GO! 
  


cigartexan said:


> As far as the Seleccion Robuto Packs go, I contacted everyone in this GB and offered them packs for a good price, some took me up and all seem happy. Packs are in transit to me, so I will get with each one of you for payment and shipping details. I'm glad I could help out.
> 
> As for Nero's payment, I have yet to see anything in the mail. Hopefully by the weeks end this matter will be resolved.
> 
> I know by end of next week everyone in this buy who wanted a pack should have one on their doorstep.  Well, with the exception of a few


----------



## OnePyroTec

Jack, your too much bro. I was not in group purchase, but have followed it from the start. 

Thanks for stepping up with a backup plan. 

OPT


----------



## Pablo

nero said:


> To quote Robmcd> "bottom line bill- don't steal money from a jew!"


 A person can call themselves anything they like. You took it down another notch.


----------



## DaveC

it's obvious this nero is a real winner!


----------



## robmcd

i don't really care what nero says... he's already slime to me. anyway- to the others involved in this, please post or pm when you receive your money. i'm not done with nero until all the money is returned. i wonder if the people who do business with this slime know who they're dealing with?


----------



## cigartexan

Just to let everyone know, I got my check from Nero today!


----------



## dayplanner

cigartexan said:


> Just to let everyone know, I got my check from Nero today!


Should all arrive throughout the week, with the exception of cashcow & jfizzle as mentioned earlier.

Jack, I appreciate your efforts is helping the others out of this mess of a GB I organized. If you were willing and able to do so I would have appreciated letting me know sooner as I would have gladly passed this off to you with everyones payments.


----------



## Brandon

Passing the buck on to someone who's a participant of the group buy? What a classy move!


----------



## robmcd

cigartexan said:


> Just to let everyone know, I got my check from Nero today!


2 down - 7 to go


----------



## poker

nero said:


> Should all arrive throughout the week, with the exception of cashcow & jfizzle as mentioned earlier


No need to worry about cashcow. He is no longer with us unfortunately.


----------



## jimmy

i got a check in todays mail.

jimmy


----------



## robmcd

jimmy said:


> i got a check in todays mail.
> 
> jimmy


good- that's 3 down


----------



## drc

Got my check in yesterday's mail.


----------



## sirwood

Got my check yesterday -
I will be smoking tonight to put this behind me....


----------



## Matt R

I still haven't gotten my check...... if anyone has an extra send it my way....


----------



## dayplanner

Recieved Payments:

Sirwood
drc
jimmy
robmcd
cigartexan
jankjr

Never Sent Payment:

Jfizzle
Cashcow

The only one left who chose a refund and has not recieved it is edisonbird and if he has not recieved it yet it should be there either today or tomorrow.


----------



## robmcd

if anyone knows jfizzle, please ask him to check in here just to make sure he agrees with nero's claim. thanks.


----------



## jimmy

robmcd said:


> if anyone knows jfizzle, please ask him to check in here just to make sure he agrees with nero's claim. thanks.


not defending nero, but if you look back at one of my earlier posts on this thread you'll see that i stated that there is a very good chance that he did not even send a check. he is full of empty promises like that from my experience.

jimmy


----------



## dayplanner

Would you like his home #?... possibly work #? address? I can give you them all if you would like. Ive been trying to get a response since Jan 5 as to the status of his payment as he said it was sent at one point but it never arrived.


----------



## dayplanner

Anyone heard from cashcow as well? I do not want any open ends on this prior to leaving...


----------



## Churchlady

Nero,
read in the everything but forum - about cashcow...


----------



## poker

*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5215*


----------



## dayplanner

Sorry for everyones loss... an issue still remains on the question of his payment however. As stated I did not recieve it and have tried to get him to confirm it on this thread without result. If he confided in anyone here in regards to this I would appreciate you speaking on his behalf... if not, can someone contact the family & check into it. I have his personal info, but feel inappropriate in doing such at this time. If noone is of help I will send a letter to the family to try & tie up the ends.


----------



## jimmy

nero said:


> Would you like his home #?... possibly work #? address? I can give you them all if you would like. Ive been trying to get a response since Jan 5 as to the status of his payment as he said it was sent at one point but it never arrived.


no thanx. he only lives half an hour from me.
jimmy


----------



## robmcd

jimmy said:


> not defending nero, but if you look back at one of my earlier posts on this thread you'll see that i stated that there is a very good chance that he did not even send a check. he is full of empty promises like that from my experience.
> 
> jimmy


yeah- i saw that... but i remembered it as you talking about nero- when it comes to money he has a short memory. also, if you look back, gordon asks nero if he received his check and nero did not reply until we started shaking the bushes.


----------



## AAlmeter

On the subject of worst cigar ever:



nero said:


> "Genuine" Partagas Serie D #4 (genuine my ass) purchased from Scenes72... Waited over 2 weeks to recieve my package & when it came it was short as well as in horrible shape... split cigars from the packaging & not 1 matched any other as far as guage, length, color & blend from looking at the foot... :c After a few hours of settling down I brought myself to smoke one... needless to say it was put out shortly thereafter.


Saw this while looking through some old posts. Is this what those cigarma/garma votes are all about???


----------



## Matt R

nero, I believe the last thing Gordon's family needs to think about right now is whether or not he sent you a check for $75 bucks. I haven't seen anyone deabting the issue of your receiving his payment, so maybe it would be best to just drop any talk about him and worry about taking care of whatever other issues are up in the air. No disrespect meant towards you, but to belabor the point of Gordon's payment should be a moot point for now.


----------



## poker

Matt R said:


> nero, I believe the last thing Gordon's family needs to think about right now is whether or not he sent you a check for $75 bucks.


agreed 100% on this. Now is *definetly not * the time.


----------



## jimmy

robmcd said:


> yeah- i saw that... but i remembered it as you talking about nero- when it comes to money he has a short memory. also, if you look back, gordon asks nero if he received his check and nero did not reply until we started shaking the bushes.


rob-
i can see how that would have been confusing at the time. but that was a comment about brian(jfizz). i've never seen anything like it personally. you guys are complaining about nero...you might want to consider yourselves lucky...
jimmy


----------



## cigartexan

GOT EM! :w 

I have packs for the following people:

Jimmy - 2 packs*
relaxnsmoke - 2 packs (Dave, please send me your addy)
drc - 1 pack*
Jankjr - 1 pack*
robmcd- 1 pack*

*I have your address

As soon as I get them all packed up, they will fly today!

I will pm each of you later, with a tracking # and my address to send your checks to.


----------



## jimmy

jack's the man!

jimmy


----------



## dayplanner

Matt R said:


> nero, I believe the last thing Gordon's family needs to think about right now is whether or not he sent you a check for $75 bucks. I haven't seen anyone deabting the issue of your receiving his payment, so maybe it would be best to just drop any talk about him and worry about taking care of whatever other issues are up in the air. No disrespect meant towards you, but to belabor the point of Gordon's payment should be a moot point for now.


$150 dollars (2 cases), not $75... and yes, Robmcd is debating whether or not payment was sent, not I.

I have PM's and emails in which he states he is going to be sending payment and my replies in which I tell him I will cover his end if the order gets placed prior to recieving it. His payment or non-payment was left as a private matter dealt with privately and not in a public forum... the same as Jfizzle.

These matters were private until Robmcd chose this course and became the mouthpiece for this group... and by his own admission will not leave me alone until it is fully resolved. I simply want this stated and will not leave it as it sits now.


----------



## dayplanner

Robmcd> I have pm'ed the last correspondence I had w/ cashcow... he posted once 30 days after this message was sent and i replied personally that it had not. Simply, his last and Jfizzles last statements on this thread reflect their non-involvement with it... neither asks either publicly or privately for a return or replies to my requests to state that they never sent a payment. If they had, they would have responded... 

A letter is being sent to his address asking for clarification, any responce will be posted here.


----------



## dayplanner

Edisonbird> have you recieved payment yet? if so, please post...


----------



## cigartexan

All packs for people here have been boxed, along with a PM and tracking # to each.


I'm off to the PO :z

You all should have them by Friday :w


----------



## DaveC

its apparent that JACK MEANS BUSINESS!!! now that's a GB


----------



## Treyjo43

nero said:


> Robmcd> I have pm'ed the last correspondence I had w/ cashcow... he posted once 30 days after this message was sent and i replied personally that it had not. Simply, his last and Jfizzles last statements on this thread reflect their non-involvement with it... neither asks either publicly or privately for a return or replies to my requests to state that they never sent a payment. If they had, they would have responded...
> 
> A letter is being sent to his address asking for clarification, any responce will be posted here.


Dude, Cashcow is no longer with us, why don't you uinderstand that. The last thing his family wants is some guy hassling them about a little money, please let the man RIP. I know I'm no a part of this group buy, but I know you have been made aware of this situation several times already but continue to pursue, give a rest please.


----------



## dayplanner

Got the check in the mail today!! :u


----------



## Jankjr

You da man, Jack! Thank you!


----------



## Matt R

Well, you truely are a classless POS, nero.


----------



## dayplanner

This will we settled... to your liking or not. That is what the group, and more specifically robmcd, requested... so that is what they will get.


----------



## Pablo

nero said:


> This will we settled... to your liking or not. That is what the group, and more specifically robmcd, requested... so that is what they will get.


 Grow up and have some respect. This is getting ridiculous. A friend of many of us passed away, and you have to use it for your cause in this post. I think the message is loud and clear from the rest of the folks, and that is to leave Cashcow out of this going forward.


----------



## Pablo

Nero - As per your request, I have disabled your membership at Club Stogie.


----------



## robmcd

nero, you know if you made $150 off of gordon- if you did, do the right thing and just send it back. i guess i'm satistfied now as long as all the checks clear. 

thanks jack for stepping up.


----------



## Matt R

pds said:


> Nero - As per your request, I have disabled your membership at Club Stogie.


Thanks Paul and I apologize fpr my outburst. Now, can someone PM me nero's real name, etc. so if he shows up anywhere else Ican ignore him? TIA


----------



## robmcd

Matt R said:


> Thanks Paul and I apologize fpr my outburst. Now, can someone PM me nero's real name, etc. so if he shows up anywhere else Ican ignore him? TIA


i left traces of this info all thru this thread just for this reason... but i think paul removed most of it ... i'll send it to you


----------

